# SPAM zu Weihnachten



## Hippo (25 Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, sogar hö*X*t merkwürden.
Seit gestern mittag keine einzige Spammail - halt stimmt nicht 2 kamen - für Diätpillen ...
Wie passend zu Weihnachten :-?
Aber gegenüber sonst so 25-30 oder mehr im gleichen Zeitraum?


----------

